# Feature request sticky thread?



## DennyB (Oct 2, 2021)

is there a sticky thread for feature requests?

I’m only just getting into it, but a couple of things that would be awesome are:

1. the ability to pin tracks to the top. I always use a chord track but I am moving it around to where I am working. If it were just pinned at the top and would slide past the other tracks ( like the clefs do on the left) that would be awesome.

2. a help menu of writable symbols which, when clicked, would show me how to write them. it Is really frustrating to not have my hand writing recognized for minutes and then go and do a search, etc.

thanks!


----------



## DennyB (Oct 2, 2021)

And on printing, an option to print only used tracks.


----------



## KevPlaysSax (Oct 3, 2021)

DennyB said:


> is there a sticky thread for feature requests?
> 
> I’m only just getting into it, but a couple of things that would be awesome are:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think there definitely should be. 

I'd like for trills to be an optional "tr" without the line, adding a # or b next to it if needed (having multiple trills in one measure can look hectic at times). I also think that "cresc" and "dim" should be functioning words.


----------



## jadi (Oct 3, 2021)

I would like there was an option you could quickly play a passage extra slowly (without having to ad tempo adjustments)


----------



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

Remove (or hide) unused tracks.


----------



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

Have the chord track play through a track (eg piano).


----------



## d.healey (Oct 4, 2021)

DennyB said:


> feature requests?


Do the staffpad developers read this forum?


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 4, 2021)

If they do, there's no sign of it


----------



## DennyB (Oct 4, 2021)

Heheh, yeah that would be crucial to this whole effort.


----------

